# Single-Shot Dueling Pistols



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

I know that almost all single-shot pistols are used for hunting and target shooting. But in the past duels were sometimes fought with Single-Shot muzzle loading pistols. 

But I think it would just be cool to have two custom made breech loading single-shot pistols for historical purposes. 

What are some of the best quality made single-shot breech loading pistols out there?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not much of an authority on black powder pistols, however I think that you can get a pair of Hawken reproductions from Cabela's.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

When I think quality breech-loading single-shot pistols I think of Thompson Center's Encore pistols.

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/encorePistols.php

They're not blackpowder or historical though.

For blackpowder firearms I'd look at: http://www.dixiegunworks.com/

More specifically: http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_92_187_188

You could get two of the Harper's Ferry Pistol Reproductions. Combine them and you have the MP Corps Insignia.:smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Cartridge Duellers*

For an "Old Fashioned" look, try Uberti's Remington Rolling Block reproductions, if you can use .22 rf. I think these were made, or another maker, in .357 Magnum. You could probably locate a pair from somebody like Dixie Gun Works.

And, of course, the Thompson Contender, as has been mentioned.

Bob Wright


----------

